# Ijams



## carver (Aug 12, 2014)

Nature center  Knoxville,Tenn.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 12, 2014)

CARVER! 

Beautiful shots....minus this creepy crawly!


----------



## carver (Aug 12, 2014)

Sorry


----------



## Crickett (Aug 12, 2014)

carver said:


> Sorry



It's ok!  

I really do need to get over my fear!


----------



## Booger2 (Aug 13, 2014)

very nice!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 13, 2014)

More good shots Jerry.  Neat looking carving too!


----------



## carver (Aug 13, 2014)

wvdawg said:


> More good shots Jerry.  Neat looking carving too!



Dennis there were carvings all over


----------



## carver (Aug 22, 2014)

A few more from the nature center


----------



## Smokey (Aug 22, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Castandcall (Aug 22, 2014)

Crickett said:


> CARVER!
> 
> Beautiful shots....minus this creepy crawly!



You have a pet spider just like it.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 22, 2014)

Castandcall said:


> You have a pet spider just like it.



Not no more! There was a slight incident with the water hose!


----------



## carver (Aug 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Not no more! There was a slight incident with the water hose!



You mean to tell me you've had a pet spider all along?????


----------

